# Problem with Cream Puffs



## Kashwell (Jul 30, 2011)

I am needing some help. 
I made cream puffs this morning, the problem was they didnt work out. 
They looked more like buns then they did the shape of a cream puff. 
When I was pumping it out of the pastry bag, it was oozing and was not thick like it was supposed to be. 
I found that I had to add an extra cup of flour to the recipe..
The other problem I had was it was super lumpy once I added the flour, even though I was constantly stirring

Can anyone help..


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 30, 2011)

It would help us if you posted the recipe or a link to the recipe so we can help figure out what the issue is.


----------



## Kashwell (Jul 30, 2011)

*cream O*

Cream Puffs- Chef Eric Crowley

Step 1: Gathering the ingredients

Here is the list of ingredients and other items you will need to complete this dessert.

4 eggs + 1 additional egg for egg wash
1 cup water
1 cup flour
½ cup butter
½ teaspoon salt + 1/8 teaspoon salt for egg wash
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
powdered sugar to sprinkle on top of finished dessert
muffin tin or baking sheet
parchment paper
stand mixer for machine beating or wooden spoon for hand beating
flour sifter or wire mesh colander
wire rack for cooling

Cooking directions Place the butter, water and salt in a saucepan and heat until it boils. While the mixture is boiling, sift the flour.

If you do not have a special flour sifter, you can just use a fine meshed metal colander. You measure the flour into the colander. Then place it into a round bowl that will come up over the sides of the colander. Shake until all of the flour is in the bowl. If there are some little flour balls left in the colander, you can just push them through.

Once the water, butter and salt mixture had come to a boil, add the flour and stir. This will cause the mixture to form a ball. The mixture should pull away from the sides of the pan and not stick to the spoon.

Step 2: Finishing the dough

Once the dough is formed, move the mixture to a mixing bowl.

At this point, you can do one of two things:

You let the dough cool for a bit and then add the eggs one at a time and mix completely before adding another. If you are working by hand, this may be the preferred method.
You can put the dough into a stand mixer, along with the eggs, and beat immediately on medium speed. If you don’t work fast, the eggs will start to cook, and you really don’t want scrambled eggs in your dough.2
Add the vanilla at this time and beat the dough until it forms a sticky, elastic mixture. Then, you are ready to pipe the dough or drop by round tablespoons onto a cookie sheet lined with parchment. If you grease the cookie sheet, the bottoms of your puffs may burn. An alternative would be a silicone muffin pan or a non-stick muffin pan. You can add an egg wash glaze at this point by beating together 1 egg and 1/8 teaspoon of salt and brushing the mixture on the top of the dough. This will give it a nice amber color when cooked.

Cook the puffs in a 425 degree oven for 25 minutes. At this point, poke a hole in the side of each with a toothpick. This will prevent the dough from collapsing. Put the dough back in the oven for another 5 minutes. After that, turn off the oven but leave the oven door open a bit. Leave the dough in for another 10-15 minutes to let it dry out. Then you can let them cool on a wire rack


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 30, 2011)

Okay, this is slightly different from the way I learned and I can see some problems because of the differences.  Sorry the ingredients are in grams and liters, but the most important part is the method. I've bolded the egg part which is probably the issue here.  Hope this helps.

125 milliliters water 
40 grams butter 
1 pinch salt  
1 pinch sugar 
60 grams all-purpose flour 
2 eggs (use 1 to 2 as  needed) 

 Scale ingredients. Measurements must be exact. Do not break  eggs ahead of time.

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.

Prepare a  double baking sheet with parchment paper, wooden spoon, piping back with #13  round tip.

Using an aluminum sauce pan, melt butter. Add water, sugar and  salt. Cook until boiling.

Add flour all at once on medium heat and mix  until it forms a ball, stirring constantly with wooden spoon.  Remove from heat.

*At this point break eggs  and mix in a small bowl.  This short time gives the mixture a chance to cool slightly before adding the egg, but you don't want it too cool.
*
*Mix in half the egg with wooden spoon until a  paste forms. Keep adding egg until it becomes the right consistency - glossy, smooth and does not stick to the spoon but stays together.*

Put  in piping bag. Pipe a tiny amount under parchment at each corner of pan to  hold.

Pipe mixture to desired size and shape. Moisten down ends with left  over egg or water.

Place in oven at 400F. Do not open oven for 15  minutes. Lower heat to 375 F. Takes 30 - 45 minutes.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Kashwell (Aug 3, 2011)

It worked way better this time with the recipe you gave me thanks so much!


----------

